# Cannon Weekend of 12/6 & 7



## Puck it (Dec 2, 2014)

Who is up for it?  Sunday look to be the better of the days.  Probably not a lot more open but it is skiing.

Saturday A 40 percent chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 33. Breezy. Saturday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25.
Sunday Mostly sunny, with a high near 32.

The Zoomer Bar could open.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm up for either day !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm targeting Fri, Sat, & Sun.  Probably all short-ish days considering the amount open.


----------



## dlague (Dec 2, 2014)

We are looking at either day but not both - Killington on the day not at Cannon!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 2, 2014)

Sunday then?


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks like the Peabody is spinning today. I'm definitely skiing somewhere on Saturday and most likely it is Cannon.
Will be with my wife and son and playing the trade off ski/lodge hang routine so may opt for the shorter drive to Gunstock/Ragged depending on what they have open.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 3, 2014)

I might be down for Sunday if tickets are still reasonable.  $39?


----------



## reefer (Dec 3, 2014)

Considering Saturday. Can't do Sunday. Prolly make a call Friday night............................


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2014)

Sunday may be the only day I can make it.  Wife gets back from Barcelona on Friday and we need to get the XMas tree up on Saturday.


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2014)

Saturday is turning out to be a "get things done around the home day".  Wife gets a little crazy with Christmas stuff then it gets in the way of skiing.  Being with out power for over two days cramped our style last weekend and did not help.

So - We decided on Sunday!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 3, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Looks like the Peabody is spinning today. I'm definitely skiing somewhere on Saturday and most likely it is Cannon.
> Will be with my wife and son and playing the trade off ski/lodge hang routine so may opt for the shorter drive to Gunstock/Ragged depending on what they have open.



Keep me posted. If you end up at cannon I'll try to connect with you. I still have those nautical charts for you, I'll bring them up with me.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Keep me posted. If you end up at cannon I'll try to connect with you. I still have those nautical charts for you, I'll bring them up with me.



Will do and awesome....I'll be in touch. I have your cell #


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 3, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Sunday may be the only day I can make it.  Wife gets back from Barcelona on Friday and we need to get the XMas tree up on Saturday.



I was going to ski somewhere else Sunday but this a chance I don't know if I could pass up


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 3, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Looks like the Peabody is spinning today. I'm definitely skiing somewhere on Saturday and most likely it is Cannon.
> Will be with my wife and son and playing the trade off ski/lodge hang routine so may opt for the shorter drive to Gunstock/Ragged depending on what they have open.



Can your wife watch mine too?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I was going to ski somewhere else Sunday but this a chance I don't know if I could pass up


Bring the A game. Zoomer bar will be open for the first day too.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2014)

Harpoon Winter Warmer okay for everyone on Sunday?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 3, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Bring the A game. Zoomer bar will be open for the first day too.



Have they made everything flat as hell?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Have they made everything flat as hell?




Not sure. Probably.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 4, 2014)

Weather has changed.  Sunday looks to be the best day but wind may be a problem.

Saturday Rain, snow, and sleet, becoming all snow after 3pm. High near 35. Breezy, with a south wind 15 to 20 mph becoming west in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Saturday Night A 30 percent chance of snow showers before 7pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 17. Windy. 
Sunday Mostly sunny, with a high near 25. Windy.


----------



## dlague (Dec 4, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Bring the A game. Zoomer bar will be open for the first day too.



Logistics - where exactly is the Zoomer Bar located?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 4, 2014)

dlague said:


> Logistics - where exactly is the Zoomer Bar located?



Go past the Tram lot and follow the road to the Park HQ. Park along side of road.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like Cannon is extending their Early Season $39 tickets through tomorrow. Combine that with the canned food donation for the 50% off and its a real nice value.
My only concern is the drive up in the AM....looks like a nasty mix of snow/sleet/freezing rain....with my wife and son in town I may opt for someplace closer like Crotched or Ragged. But haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 5, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Looks like Cannon is extending their Early Season $39 tickets through tomorrow. Combine that with the canned food donation for the 50% off and its a real nice value.
> My only concern is the drive up in the AM....looks like a nasty mix of snow/sleet/freezing rain....with my wife and son in town I may opt for someplace closer like Crotched or Ragged. But haven't made up my mind yet.


Go Sunday


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 5, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Looks like Cannon is extending their Early Season $39 tickets through tomorrow. Combine that with the canned food donation for the 50% off and its a real nice value.
> My only concern is the drive up in the AM....looks like a nasty mix of snow/sleet/freezing rain....with my wife and son in town I may opt for someplace closer like Crotched or Ragged. But haven't made up my mind yet.



Forecast looks pretty identical to the last time we skied together.  Cold, wet, and windy.  Bring those rubber gloves if you come!


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 5, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Go Sunday



I would but am already committed to helping a buddy put vinyl siding up on his house.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 5, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Forecast looks pretty identical to the last time we skied together.  Cold, wet, and windy.  Bring those rubber gloves if you come!



Haha yea, that was a pretty wild day....I'll be in touch if I do come


----------



## nicospiniello (Dec 5, 2014)

Are there tickets available still?


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 5, 2014)

Not sure if this should go here or the Trip Reports section.  But it wasn't much of a "trip" and the point is more to provide a conditions update since it seems like a lot of people are considering Cannon this weekend.

I had a busy work day so didn't get over there until 1:30.  By then the place was completely dead.  Maybe 10 people in the lodge/bar combined.  And less than 30-40 people on the hill.  Temp was ~23 with moderate winds.  I'm not sure what they were claiming for trail count, but I skied every open route.  Which were these (note Zoomer run was closed, the tracks are the chairlift ride).....






This is why Zoomer was closed (sorry this rotation thing is getting annoying)...






Everything was very firm, but there was always something edgeable to find.  Snowmaking was ongoing sporadically.  I'm not sure what the targets are right now.  It seemed like mostly strategic trail intersections rather than whole trails.  Slight shifts in the way tomorrow's weather plays out will make an enormous difference for the good or the bad.  Some snow could quickly re-open and refresh a lot of terrain.  Anything else could be a real killer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2014)

Hope all have fun on Sunday.  Have a change of plans and will be at BW that day.   I've got some cheap tix to burn there and I'm meeting up with Dana.


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 5, 2014)

i'm eyeing Cannon, not sure if i'll make it up this weekend or next 2-1 T/Th weekday with some snow....


----------



## mishka (Dec 5, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Forecast looks pretty identical to the last time we skied together.  Cold, wet, and windy. * Bring those rubber gloves if you come!*


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 6, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Haha yea, that was a pretty wild day....I'll be in touch if I do come



Headed up to Cannon now


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 6, 2014)

Have fun boys. Will be up there soon I hope!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 6, 2014)

I got through the Notch at 8:15 this morning in moderate mixed precip.  At 8:45 a tractor-trailer jackknifed causing a complete closure of 93N until 11am.  Between the soggy conditions and the inability of anybody to get there the place was a ghost town.  Peabody chair at 10:40am....






Xwhaler got to experience the whole traffic situation.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 6, 2014)

Left house at 8 for an expected 9:35 Peabody arrival with Cannonball. Drive up to 34A was smooth sailing and we were excited for turns as it went from rain to snow about Thornton.
All was well until 1 mile from tram and came to a complete stop for nearly 90 mins.   Frustrating having no cell service and no idea how long we would be stopped.   
Thought the day was shot to be honest.     
Finally got moving and found some heavy wet snow at Cannon.    Did a few Zoomer laps, Rocket skiers left was particularly good.  Few laps on Peabody before my wife headed out.    They were not enforcing the 21+ rule today and we enjoyed a nice lunch in the Cannonball Pub with my little guy.    Clearly a business decision vs a state law as if its a quiet day the rule doesnt apply.
Interesting day but a good one....with our canned goods donation we skied for $24.50.   My son had fun in front of the lodge on the lucky bums skis on loan from Catsup948!


----------

